
Stealthy Trick Makes Facebook Look Like an Excel Spreadsheet - sethbannon
http://mashable.com/2011/07/03/hardlyworkin-excel-facebook/
======
shaggyfrog
The second screenshot shows a Windows-themed Excel running on a Mac (look at
the Aqua scrollbar on the right). I think that would get a lot of second looks
from curious passers-by... the opposite of stealthy.

~~~
georgemcbay
I think you are overestimating how likely someone is to make note of such a
thing when they have no reason to expect a ruse in the first place. This thing
isn't meant to stand up to close scrutiny, but rather just quick glances of a
screen as you walk by. I'm intimately familiar with the differences between
Win7, MacOS and Windows XP UIs, but I'm also fairly sure if I saw that running
on someone's desktop, even a Mac or Win7 box, I'd just think "Excel" and not
really mentally nitpick based on the verisons of various other things running.
Unless I had some other reason to believe something was amiss in the first
place, I wouldn't give it enough thought to note the discrepancies and I doubt
there are many people out there who would.

For those of you that are convinced you'd still know something is up -- there
are also all sorts of reasons why XP Excel running on other systems would be
totally legitimate -- could be running in a virtualbox window, could be
running in a remote desktop window, etc.

~~~
sethbannon
Agreed.

------
biopunknews
Cool, but it would be much more useful if someone could write the same thing
for Hacker News.

~~~
sethbannon
I think someone might have written a Hacker News terminal view skin a while
ago. Wish I could find it.

~~~
biopunknews
[http://chadbraunduin.blogspot.com/2011/06/hacker-news-in-
ter...](http://chadbraunduin.blogspot.com/2011/06/hacker-news-in-terminal-
written-in.html) \- Hacker news in the terminal. Not much different than "lynx
<http://news.ycombinator.com>

~~~
sethbannon
Very neat, but someone built a web-based one.

------
blhack
Wow, I'm pretty sure that if you need to get your social fix so badly that
you're disguising facebook as legitimate work, you've got an addiction.

Step away from the computer for a bit.

------
Apocryphon
A way to view people's personal profiles as dispassionate statistical data
that can be used for all sorts of lucrative applications? It's like
Zuckerbergvision!

------
Klonoar
Ah, cool, they... did what Elliot Kember did with Twitter a year or two back.

------
dougws
Serious request: can someone who upvoted this article explain why?

------
carussell
Dishonesty is great!

